# mediahub.exe error help



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

every time i close sonic dvd i get a load of error msgs if i buy nero 7 will it get rid of the problem


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi, can you please give the exact error message


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

i used to have a problem with it when i shut my pc down but now when i close sonic it says this 



1...

Mediahub.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0x0076215f" referenced at "0x1e2cfbab". The memory could not be "written".
Click on OK to terminate the program

2...

Mediahub.exe - Application Error

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced at "0x00000000". The memory could not be "written".
Click on OK to terminate the program

3...

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error!
Program: ...ommon Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\Mediahub.exe
R6025
-pure virtual function call


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

I think you need to reinstall the application or uninstall and use a similar program


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

is nero 7 ok i got sonic on my pc when i bought it so didnt get any sofware to reinstall


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

you should have the installation cdroms (drivers and software one). They would have given it to you


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

my pc is from dell and i got nothing with it


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

heh yeh typical  Okay then, well sometimes you can reinstall if the installation files are written to your hard drive. Try in add/remove programs under "Sonic" click "Repair".

And i think you should see: http://forums.support.roxio.com/lofiversion/index.php/t12274.html

Also, we need to make sure that mediahub.exe is not infected. Upload the file to: http://virusscan.jotti.org/

Tell me the result after upload


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

do you think i should try nero 7


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

did you follow my advice in the prrevious thread?


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

yes i looked for mediahub.exe but couldnt find it to scan


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

did you look in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\

?


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

Found It Running The Test


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

it said the file not infecterd so it must be wmp 11


----------



## Phases (Dec 20, 2006)

FYI: I googled the error I got (this very one), and read this thread. Rolled back to Media player 10 and the errors went away and I'm able to now burn cds. Dell GX620 - Roxio Creator Plus Dell Edition.


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

its ok now ive got nero 7 no more midahub.exe thanks for your help


----------



## DeagleHS (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey all

Ive researched this error with Roxio quite a bit and it all seems to boil down to a compatibilty issue with Roxio/sonic and WMP 11. Furthermore there seems to be no solution. Unfortunetly i cant go out and buy nero 7 for 50 computers


----------



## NAH (Mar 6, 2007)

Phases said:


> FYI: I googled the error I got (this very one), and read this thread. Rolled back to Media player 10 and the errors went away and I'm able to now burn cds. Dell GX620 - Roxio Creator Plus Dell Edition.


Thank you for your post. I had closing errors with MY Dvd. Everything else on my computer worked fine. After reading your post, I also rolled back from Microsoft Media Player 11 to Microsoft Media Player 10, and the errors have stopped.


----------



## DeagleHS (Feb 26, 2007)

I also cant roll back to WMP10 because that has compatiblity issue with something else! lol


----------



## Estu (Jun 27, 2006)

Try this link. 
http://kb.roxio.com/content/kb/Creator/000058MD
if you have the Dell version, this is the solution for you, i tried this one myself.


----------



## FerchoLin (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Stu. This fixed my Dell version.


----------



## REVOLV3R (Apr 5, 2007)

This this the specific fix for the DELL edition and some others:

http://kb.roxio.com/content/kb/Creator/000058MD

It worked fine for me. It will ask you to uninstall and reinstall - Click ok.


----------



## marilynluvsjoe (Apr 18, 2007)

Found this patch that seems to fix the problem http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=vc-46568-1


----------



## halfbit (Apr 20, 2007)

Edit the shortcut properties and add the "Start in:" location.

"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\Sonic Central\Main\"


----------



## richfl40 (Apr 27, 2008)

Or you can hold down, alt-Ctrl-Delete. This will bring up Windows task Manager. Look for Mediahub, select, and then click "end process"
Other than that you'll have to roll back your winows media to 10 other than 11. Windows Media11 and Mediahub just don't get along. But try the "Alt ctrl Delete" thing and you'll find it is fast and simple.


----------



## richfl40 (Apr 27, 2008)

I got lost after getting to "main" What do I do after that?


----------



## Poopsi (Apr 22, 2007)

I also have this problem and have just been to the Roxio Forum where I found many people who have this problem. I learned that the Program doesn't get along with Windows Media Player 11 but works well with WMP 10. I have WMP11 myself. Roxio doesn't seem to want to fix this problem. You can of course purchase the Upgrade and your problem will be solved.


----------

